# Chasquido al encender y apagar mi circuito de audio



## chilenick_16 (Abr 1, 2009)

saludos!

les cuento que me hice un overdrive para guitarra y anda perfecto   

solo que hay un pequeño detalle que me gustaria corregir.

es que al pulsar el conmutador que me activa/desactiva el efecto de distorsión, se oye un fuerte chasquido   
cuando esté tocando en publico y tenga que activar y desactivar la distorsión de mi pedal, este ruido no quedaría nada bien asi que me gustaria eliminarlo   

cualquier sugerencia o ayuda sera enormemente agradecida!   

probe con un condensador de 100µ a la salida y el otro extremo a tierra pero nada de nada  :x  (adjunto circuito)

de antemano muchas gracias!


----------



## el_angelbsas (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola. Como armaste el overdrive? lo diseñaste vos o sacaste el diseño de algun lado? lo que se me ocurre es que le agregues otro capacitor chico para filtrar ese pico porque tal vez con ese que agregaste no llegue a filtrar todas las frecuencias. Generalemente cuando armo circuitos para filtrar algun pico le pongo 2 capacitores, uno grande como el que pusiste ahi y otro chico. Tambien tenes que tener en cuenta que el pico ese te lo puede meter la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## chilenick_16 (Abr 1, 2009)

no no no lo hice mirando el esquema de una pagina que venden kits y uno se arma el efecto pero yo no lo compre solo me baje el esquema y lo arme yo, si te interesa te mando un privado con la pagina porque creo que por aquii no se pueden mandar paginas, y no quiero que me baneen ¬¬

no creo que sea la fuente porque es una pila de 9V jejeje
y el conmutador va conectado a la salida y conmuta entre la entrada (desactivar efecto) y entre la salida del circuito (efecto activado)
entonces voy a probar con uno de 100µF y otro de unos 100nF o 22nF

ya les contare como me fue!

gracias compadre!


----------



## el_angelbsas (Abr 1, 2009)

Bueno proba y contame. Si sigue el problema mandame la pagina donde esta el circuito asi le doy un vistaso.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 1, 2009)

chilenick_16 dijo:
			
		

> ...si te interesa te mando un privado con la pagina porque creo que por aquii no se pueden mandar paginas...



2.2 Está prohibido publicar enlaces (links o URL) que incluyan algún sistema de comisiones, afiliados, referidos o cualquier otro sistema del tipo pago por clic (pay per click), tanto en el cuerpo de los mensajes como en el espacio destinado a la firma de usuario.

Sí se pueden postear, sólo están prohibidos los que cuadran en esas categorías de arriba.
Posteá el lugar de donde sacaste el circuito, que por lo que decribís parece ser una cuestión de agregar una resistencia para descargar capacitores.

Saludos


----------



## arields1 (Abr 7, 2009)

Podés poner el circuito acá también, tal vez esté mal desacoplada la corriente continua, o como dice Cacho haga falta agregar una resistencia para descargar capacitores.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Abr 19, 2009)

hola! la unica forma de resolver ese problema: es poner una resistencia de 1M en la entrada y en la salida del efecto a masa, esta resistencia drena el capacitor a masa para que cuando desconectes el efecto los capacitores no se carguen! saludos y suerte!


----------

